# cannot log in my account



## hirohitosan (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi there!
On my desktop I tried to install the NTFS-3G for w/r on my NTFS partition. With sysinstall > configure > Install add. distr. sets > select: base; kernels (GENERIC); src.
After adding the sources I tried to log on my account and I cannot: "login failed" and when I tried to log into root acount it goes without asking for "root pasword".

I don't know what to do.
I don't know if my user account still exist and why I can log on root without pasword?

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you nuke your existing password file? The root-without-password behaviour points in that direction. If you look in /etc/master.passwd you will probably not find your user account(s) anymore. You should not use sysinstall on existing installations.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> I don't know if my user account still exist and why I can log on root without pasword?



Your symptom makes me think, that you screwed you FreeBSD install, because you used sysinstal wrongly.

_I think it's best that you reinstall FreeBSD (if you can, and have time) [but don't fallow this blindly] {someone might not agree}
_

*Good news, your files might sill be there*

Otherwise you can still fix this (but I think it'll take long time)

Perhaps you have backups?

for Now I can suggest to use fixit disk to analyze what damage did you actually did [If you have physical access to PC]


About the root password: try to log in without entering any


----------



## vivek (Nov 27, 2009)

Yet, another reason to have backup.  On a related note you can recreate account again, if you do not have backup.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

Boot to single user mode, reset root's password. Boot normally, login as root, create your account again.

Unless your home directory was on /usr and the installer did a newfs your files should still be there.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2009)

also edit /etc/fstab you need to add /home mostlikely


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks guys! ... so I'll reinstall for I was prepared for something like that.

But if we're here how can I mount/read/write my NTFS partition without damage my whole system

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

Just install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 27, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.



I did that but failed for cannot find anything in /usr/src


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> I did that but failed for cannot find anything in /usr/src



Read the handbook again, the bit about ports. Only the base OS lives in /usr/src. Since fusefs-ntfs isn't part of the base OS (it's a port) you will not find it in /usr/src. And why would you need to? If you install the port the module will be loadable regardless. Just add to /boot/loader.conf: *fusefs_enable="YES"* as indicated by the message when installing sysutils/fusefs-kmod and it will be loaded next time you boot. It can also be loaded by hand: `# kldload fusefs`.


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 28, 2009)

This is what I get when trying to install fusefs-ntfs:

```
# make install clean
===>  Installing for fusefs-ntfs-2009.4.4
===>   fusefs-ntfs-2009.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod
===>  fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_6 requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

you need to get FreeBSD sources, for your version of FreeBSD.

if you know your version of FreeBSD, you can use csup to get them
For example if you have FreeBSD-8-RELEASE

here's my supfile to get sources
src.csup:

```
[color="Blue"]#*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
#*default host=cvsup.free.bsd.lv
*default host=cvsup.lv.freebsd.org[/color]
*default base=/usr
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=[red]RELENG_8_0[/red]
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

with this as root run `# csup src.csup`

Text you need to change I marked red....
For FreeBSD-7-RELEASE with paches tag=RELENG_7_0

where's blue, you pick local mirror, or FreeBSD cvs server

For more info search in FreeBSD documentation, or let me know output of `$ uname -a`


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 28, 2009)

I prepared the file as suggested and try to run # csup src.csup but it does not start. It's like there is no connectivity. My desktop connect through proxy to IN. I added in /root/.cshrc

```
setenv  http_proxy http://the.proxy.server:3128
setenv  ftp_proxy  http://the.proxy.server:3128
```
and I can install through ports but I cannot ping and csup.
It is because of proxy?
thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, I think so
hmmm, well, you can do this differently, insert FreeBSD cd/dvd
mount it


```
# cd ~/mnt/[red]7.0-RELEASE[/red]/7.0-RELEASE
# export DESTDIR=/
# ./install.sh
```

./install.sh will probably show you some message
you need to run ./install.sh all, or something like that, I don't remember. I think if you run ./install.sh it will give a tip.

check this very useful topic:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks killasmurf86. I'll do this monday for now I'm not at my desktop. I connect through ssh. I have FreeBSD 8.0 so I'll use that CD, no?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

you can download sources from fech (see last post in that thread)

Also you need same sources as your system version.


I wanted to point out, that you don't need boot from CD, you can do it as root over ssh, no problem


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks guys! here's what I did: I connected through ftp to ftp.FreeBSD.org and get 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso, mount iso file in /mnt/iso and install src all from there.
I installed fusefs-ntfs and mount -t ntfs /dev/ad7s1 /mnt/windows/ and it works just fine!!!
I just have a question before making a mistake. Can I write on NTFS volume?

and another ... when I try to run mc I got 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
                                >
```
and in my home directory I have a file mc.core. How can I make mc to work again?
thanks


----------



## Beastie (Nov 28, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> here's what I did: I connected through ftp to ftp.FreeBSD.org and get 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso, mount iso file in /mnt/iso and install src all from there.


Or you could've just got the source alone. Would've been 3 or 4 times faster.




			
				hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Can I write on NTFS volume?


With fusefs-ntfs, yes, you're supposed to be able to mount a volume in read-write mode.




			
				hirohitosan said:
			
		

> when I try to run mc I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the core dump -- a snapshot of the program's memory when it caused the seg fault. If you're not going to debug it, just remove the file.
As for the problem itself, I used to get a seg fault with a specific command (don't remember which one), but not on startup.
In your case, I have no idea. Try rebuilding it and make sure you have all the appropriate libraries.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

did you load kernel module for fusefs-ntfs? I don't know what is name of module (i don't use this fuse...), but look at /boot/modules.


you nead to load this module, before you use fuse ntfs


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 29, 2009)

I have kernel module in ls /usr/local/modules/ and it was loaded when I reboot

and what can I do with my mc? I tried
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/misc/mc-light/
#make deinstall
#make install clean
```
but I still got that 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
                                >
```
and just on my user account. In root mc works fine!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

aaaaaaaa? Does it install modules there? I'm confused now...
I thought that kernel modules are only installed to /boot/modules

show output of `# ls /boot/modules`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

base system kernel modules are in /boot/kernel
3rd party modules (e.g. nvidia.ko) are in /boot/modules


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

yup, that is, what I thought


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> show output of `# ls /boot/modules`




```
# ls -al /boot/modules/
total 4
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512 Nov 21 16:29 .
drwxr-xr-x  7 root  wheel  1024 Nov 27 18:58 ..
```
nothing there


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

```
$ cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
$ make deinstall clean
$ make install clean
```
Ok, let's make 100% you installed module....

and then check /boot/kernel again...
there must be new module

you can load this module with kldload as root (specify only module namd without .ko)


If there's still no module 
do the same for sysutils/fusefs-kmod


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 29, 2009)

I did

```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
# make deinstall clean
# make install clean
```
and 

```
ls /boot/kernel/ntfs.ko
```
and ntfs.ko is in /boot/kernel/ along with all modules and /boot/modules/ is empty


```
/boot/kernel/ntfs.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/kernel/ntfs.ko: File exists
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

that /boot/kernel/ntfs is FreeBSD native driver. It has issues....
ah... well, I don't konw how can I help any more on this one.... I don't use fuse.


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 29, 2009)

like I write before I have
	
	



```
# ls /usr/local/modules/
fuse.ko		linker.hints
# kldload fuse
kldload: can't load fuse: File exists
```
that means that fusefs is loaded?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't get it why it's there, ok copy them to /boot/modules and try to load then.....


p.s.
this is wrong ... why? how? grrrrr ignore this line.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, I don't know if it changed much but you could try `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs forcestart`

And to mount, try `# ntfs-3g /dev/adNsN /mnt/mountpoint`


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 29, 2009)

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs forcestart
fusefs is already running.
# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ad7s1 /mnt/windows/
mount: /dev/ad7s1 : Operation not supported by device
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

you was supposted to try

```
[B]ntfs-3g /dev/adNsN /mnt/mountpoint[/B]
```

 as root (btw)


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you was supposted to try
> *ntfs-3g /dev/adNsN /mnt/mountpoint*
> as root (btw)


well I got it! It works fine

for ntfs-3g is solved

as for mc I'll start another thread? for I still got 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------

